# What's your Milorganite usage like?



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

I joined the Lawn Care Nut's Facebook group and oh man do some of these guys THROW IT DOWN. I'm talking 5x the bag rate every 4-6 weeks.

Curious to know what everyone here does. I put down 1 LB N 2 weeks ago (2 bags over 4000k sq ft) and have the itch to throw it down again and then 1 more time on July 4.

What do you guys do?


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

MarkAguglia said:


> I joined the Lawn Care Nut's Facebook group and oh man do some of these guys THROW IT DOWN. I'm talking 5x the bag rate every 4-6 weeks.
> 
> Curious to know what everyone here does. I put down 1 LB N 2 weeks ago (2 bags over 4000k sq ft) and have the itch to throw it down again and then 1 more time on July 4.
> 
> What do you guys do?


In my travels and readings on the internet, I came across a cranky fellow who claimed to put down 2x bag rate every week.

It may be wizardry.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

I don't use it at all because of it cost(and smell), but I agree, some of those guys in that group are truly nuts :lol:


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

I did a front yard app of 72lbs/2500 sq ft. I think that is 1.44lbs of N/1000 (old 5% formula).
Backyard did the 36lbs/2500.

Based on a lot of posts about Milorganite I consider myself lucky I can regularly get it at $6 a bag locally.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Killsocket said:


> I did a front yard app of 72lbs/2500 sq ft. I think that is 1.44lbs of N/1000 (old 5% formula).
> Backyard did the 36lbs/2500.
> 
> Based on a lot of posts about Milorganite I consider myself lucky I can regularly get it at $6 a bag locally.


What were your results in doing a double app on the front?


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

I dropped 3/4 of a bag on my dogs run that is 500sqft 3 weeks ago. Im probably going to do that 4 times this yr and do an aggressive fall regimine. Its very green and is growing twice as fast as the rest. I should put down some PGR but haven't had time. I cant afford to use milo on the rest of my acreage.


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

My usage is actually down this year to probably nine bags by fall. I am mixing it up for a change, starter fert, milo, ringer, milo, AS. Off topic a little bit, Menards has milo on sale for $6/bag. Interestingly, if you do a search for 'milorganite' on the menards website, this 4-3-0 product comes up as a result. https://www.menards.com/main/outdoo...t/2601300/p-1505197670076-c-1463608034795.htm


----------



## nclawnguy (Jun 27, 2017)

At my previous home, I applied bag rate weekly or every other week from March through October. Lawn was only 4k sqft, cost wasn't an issue. Now I have 32k+ sqft, so my front yard only gets monthly.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

MarkAguglia said:


> Killsocket said:
> 
> 
> > I did a front yard app of 72lbs/2500 sq ft. I think that is 1.44lbs of N/1000 (old 5% formula).
> ...


Pleased. This photo was 18 days later. And this is my first full season with any sort of lawn program. Nothing touched this lawn since late April for N until double dose of milo on May 20.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

For those throwing it down heavily, where does it visually stop being worth it to throw it down more? Is there a notable difference between 1, 2, 3, 4 etc lbs of N/K of milo monthly?


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Unfortunately it's cost prohibitive in my area to "thrower down" like some of those people. First it's hard to find around here. Then when you do it's $12-$14 a bag. I put down .75 lbs of N from milo in March and again in early May. We've had a lot of rain and I can barely keep up with the mowing. But the lawn is 2-3 shades darker than both neighbors. I'm going to get some more bags tomorrow and put it down next time we have rain in the forecast. Matt Martin had an interesting video on Milorganite on the Grass Factor. It's an interesting watch if you are into the science of milorganite and the pros and cons.


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

Do you have a lowes around your area that carries it??? They price match even online. Then take a fleetfarm or menards (two stores in the midwest) and price match it. Both stores often carry it for $6 on sale or even $7.5 or so when not. I always get mine at lowes for $5.70 a bag with their price match.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Rucraz2 said:


> Do you have a lowes around your area that carries it??? They price match even online. Then take a fleetfarm or menards (two stores in the midwest) and price match it. Both stores often carry it for $6 on sale or even $7.5 or so when not. I always get mine at lowes for $5.70 a bag with their price match.


I do, but doubt they'll price match being that we don't have a Menards or Fleet Farm within 100s of miles.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Rucraz2 said:


> Do you have a lowes around your area that carries it??? They price match even online. Then take a fleetfarm or menards (two stores in the midwest) and price match it. Both stores often carry it for $6 on sale or even $7.5 or so when not. I always get mine at lowes for $5.70 a bag with their price match.


Same here...they will price match every time.

Half bag rate once a month currently as I am also applying grains in between. But at 6 bucks a bag here, I am half tempted to up it twice a month.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

MarkAguglia said:


> Rucraz2 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have a lowes around your area that carries it??? They price match even online. Then take a fleetfarm or menards (two stores in the midwest) and price match it. Both stores often carry it for $6 on sale or even $7.5 or so when not. I always get mine at lowes for $5.70 a bag with their price match.
> ...


This is what I ran into. They'll price match Home Depot because they're literally right across the street. But no other competitors close so no match.


----------



## mmacejko (Jun 9, 2017)

Currently using zero Milorganite since I haven't been able to find it in my area. Very frustrating. I usually do full bag rate monthly or bimonthly.


----------



## Tsmith (Aug 11, 2017)

I use OceanGro which is NJ's version of Milo and I drop an extra bag over bag rate (4 bags each app) every other week in Spring and fall. I usually start late April early May then stop in July before starting up again late August when the temp breaks and drop until early mid October giving me 5 apps each spring and fall.

I used to drop weekly in June and September but I cut back a little last couple years and will probably stick with this schedule. I buy all my OceanGro (40 bags) during the April sale when it's $2 off per bag and just store it in my shed.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Tsmith said:


> I use OceanGro which is NJ's version of Milo and I drop an extra bag over bag rate (4 bags each app) every other week in Spring and fall. I usually start late April early May then stop in July before starting up again late August when the temp breaks and drop until early mid October giving me 5 apps each spring and fall.
> 
> I used to drop weekly in June and September but I cut back a little last couple years and will probably stick with this schedule. I buy all my OceanGro (40 bags) during the April sale when it's $2 off per bag and just store it in my shed.


You definitely throw'er down too! I'm going to be trying something similar. I get such great results with Milo...I want to go hard. I put down 1 lb N 2 weeks ago, 1 lb N last night, and will do one more before July 4. Then start back up late August.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

I don't use milo, but I do use OceanGro (like a few of the other NJers). I also get it on sale in April and go through 35 bags a season. 7 bags per app, 5 apps per year- monthly starting in May.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I go through maybe 450 lbs of Milorganite a year on 15K area. Nothing too crazy!


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Throw 'er down, but within reason. It's not just the chloride load of synthetics that can kill turf. Organic nitrate release can kill just as dead.

https://youtu.be/BtEBJ751cZI

Not to mention (but I will) what I call Milorganite Chronic Phosphate Overload Disease (a/k/a iron deficiency chlorosis) and potassium deficiency.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^+1 Too much of a good thing is not always the best.

While Milo is a great product, why should we apply nitrogen and force top grow when the lawn is trying to survive in 95F heat?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Delmarva Keith said:


> Throw 'er down, but within reason. It's not just the chloride load of synthetics that can kill turf. Organic nitrate release can kill just as dead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stupid science.  Always getting in the way of "Mo' is better." :roll: 
It's unfortunate that PACE isn't putting videos out at the rate they used to. Always were a good source of information and understanding of the science.

I used to regularly use Milo. No more, gave my stash away this Spring as my P levels have skyrocketed (over 100 ppm).


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Delmarva Keith said:


> Throw 'er down, but within reason. It's not just the chloride load of synthetics that can kill turf. Organic nitrate release can kill just as dead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually bought P fertilizers over the years...a 50-lb bag of 0-45-0, and several bags of X-25-X starter fertilizer to raise P levels. I probably could have gotten away with just the Milorganite, but it would have taken longer. If I had known that, I might have just done it that way. P levels are adequate now. The only time I'll probably use starter fertilizer going forward will be if I'm using the starter with Meso, or planting in pots. Milorganite at full rate and maybe some 10-10-10 at low rate (both only once or twice a year) should keep the P from getting too low going forward.

There are a number of other commercially made organics available that have various analyses...people just need to ask their suppliers what they have. Some of these are expensive, though...not good for frequent use.


----------

